# tt club signed up help wanna go donnington ttevent



## shanecampsall (May 7, 2007)

right ive signed up to tt club but ive a problem as want to go donno sunday to ttevent but have proof of payment for club but nothing from club and want to buy my tickets for sunday at members discount what should i do as cannot see contact to ttowners club

:? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? i want to go donno


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Have you had a look on here www.ttoc.co,uk


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

I though you should get an email reply when you signed up to the TTOC. Print it out and take that.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Order member tickets on the TTOC website and just put a note to say you've just joined on the final purchase page in the empty box. You can then pick up you're prepaid tickets on the gate.

Rhod


----------



## shanecampsall (May 7, 2007)

CHEERS LADS but have no email checked paypal all gone through but no conformation or welcome from ttoc what to do wont pay full price for entry if i miss sunday will cancel ttoc and will want refunding


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Advance ticket sales closes at 10am today.

BUT, if you don't manage to order them on-line, you can buy on the gate. If you can't provide proof of joining (email receipt for when you bought your membership, etc), then you'll have to buy a non-member ticket on the gate. THEN come to the TTOC and explain... we'll refund you the ticket price  We have a complete list of EVERYONE that is a current member or anyone that is part way through their membership process, etc


----------



## shanecampsall (May 7, 2007)

ive got paypal transaction number ttoc just have to check there end with paypal and check to see if am on the list or mail me WELCOME maybe ?


----------

